# Forks and brakes for my 06 Kona Stinky?



## RedOctober13 (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm trying to get my old Stinky back in shape for not too much dough. One of the Hayes Nine levers leaked fluid over last winter, corroded, and is now dead, so I was going to replace the brakes, and the Drop-Off Triple has also been leaking oil for a long time and the LBS told me last time I had it in that they're not really easily repairable (and I know it's not a great fork anyway).

Been looking on Blue Sky Cycling for sales, and was thinking of these Shimano M6000s for the brakes, but would like to get your take on a decent fork replacement for not more than $300 (preowned is ok, but not sure if that's a bad idea; the guy at my LBS said he'd personally never buy used suspension parts.

Found a Rockshox Totem on eBay, but honestly feeling overwhelmed with all the fork options out there.

I'm 5'8" and 180lbs, and in middle NC there's not a lot of downhill places, so most of my riding would be all-mountain type stuff, but it's not beyond the realm of possibility that I'd get up to the mountains in eastern NC from time-to-time, so I want a capable fork, but doesn't have to be crazy.

Thanks for any help! I've been a BMX guy for 20 years, but this is my first foray into MTB modifications.


----------



## RedOctober13 (Apr 14, 2016)

[deleted and edited original post instead]


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

Those brakes are fine, but are a bit low-end with no reach adjustment- the standard 'cheap but good' brake is the Shimano SLX has the adjuster knob and are usually less than $130/pair on Ebay. 

As for the fork, the Drop Off Triple was as simple as it gets- easy to work on at home. You can still get new oil seals and install them with basic hand tools. Any 32mm Marzocchi seals should work fine. I remember it used 7.5wt fork oil but no idea how much, you could probably find an old rebuild manual if you Google.

Any fork designed for 26" wheels with about the same travel as your Drop Off (I think it was 170mm?) will work fine. Your bike has a straight 1 1/8" head tube so the 1.5" Lyrik you linked to will not work. Most new forks now are tapered 1.5 - 1 1/8 and those won't fit either. If I were you I would look for a used single-crown Rock Shox Domain, it would be better and lighter than your Drop Off for not much money. Anything nicer and it might make more sense to get a whole new bike.

I had a 2004 Kona Coiler, very similar to your Stinky, and it was super fun. Good luck!


----------



## RedOctober13 (Apr 14, 2016)

Awesome, super helpful! I remember hearing the Domain suggested elsewhere long back I think, so that will probably be a good way to go for this bike since the blue book on it doesn't get over $300.

If I found say a 120 or 130mm shock, would that drastically change the handling of the bike? Would the shock actually be shorter, or would it have longer stanchions to come out about the same height as the Drop Off?

Also, what about a used 888? I know there's several models; any particular ones to stay away from, or just avoid the triple-8 altogether?

Thanks for the brake suggestion as well!
Are these close to what you're talking about?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Shimano-SLX-Hydraulic-Brake-set-NEW-in-BOX-w-BONUS-Items-/254195823246


----------



## RedOctober13 (Apr 14, 2016)

I found a Rockshox Sektor RL Gold online for under $250. What do you think?

*[edit]* Shoot, looks like those have a 15mm axle, and I need a 20. The search continues...


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I would not go to a 120 or 130mm fork. That would result in a very steep head handle and sketchy downhill handling. 

Honestly the Stinky is a burly downhill/freeride bike. Trying to turn it into an all mountain bike seems like a exercise in frustration.


----------



## RedOctober13 (Apr 14, 2016)

Ok, great to have confirmation on that. So looking for a decent 150-170mm fork in 20mm. Rockshox Domains seem to be few and far between these days, judging from the lack of search results. Any recommended alternatives?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

You are going to be looking used and more then likely double crown. I don't know of any single crown forks that use a straight steerer, are that kind of travel and have 20mm thru axles. New double crowns would work (ie FOX 40, Rockshox BoXXer, Manitou Dorado) but they are very pricey and have boost spacing so you would probably need a new front wheel as well. 
You are going to want to find out if your wheel is non-boost which I am assuming it is and see if the fork is boost or non-boost. Boost will 110mm width and non boost is 100mm width.

Look at PinkBike's for sale section. They have a section for double crown forks.

https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/list/?region=3&sort=price-up&category=8

Some examples

https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2275013/
https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2493299/

Later Stinkys came with single crown. Maybe you could find one of those fork used.

[url]http://2010.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=stinky [/URL]


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

You need 1 1/8" steerer tube, 20mm axle, and travel around 170mm. Not a ton of selection these days but they're out there. Few examples from Ebay:

Domain

Marzocchi Junior T

Lyrik

or just get seals to fix your Drop Off


----------



## RedOctober13 (Apr 14, 2016)

I was thinking about maybe giving a seal replacement a shot. Never done that before, but I hear these aren't too tough to work on. I tried to find a video for it, but didn't see anything. Anyone know of a good walkthrough?


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

RedOctober13 said:


> I was thinking about maybe giving a seal replacement a shot. Never done that before, but I hear these aren't too tough to work on. I tried to find a video for it, but didn't see anything. Anyone know of a good walkthrough?


Add Marzocchi 66 to your list. Also Super-Ts and shivers. I see them from time to time.

I'd still recommend just doing the seals first. Its easy, any video on removal and pressing in new seals will apply. You just need to get the fork lowers off. You probably won't find an exact video for your exact fork but old Marzocchi forks are really simple. Here is a video on servicing old Marzocchi forks.


----------



## RedOctober13 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks! It's funny, I actually just found that video the other day, was hoping it would be close enough. I found a Marzocchi service manual, but that was much more daunting, and it was hard to tell what was needed and what wasn't.

I've ordered seals, oil, and grease, so still about $60 for all that, but the oil and grease I'll have for the future, so we'll give it a shot and see if I can get them good enough for now!


----------



## Woody407 (Jun 15, 2020)

I have an 07 Stinky with Boxxer Race 2011s on it as my B bike, which I upgraded with Zees front and rear, and 800mm bars. It already had a DM stem, and sits super slack, amazing fun to ride down steep and rocky stuff and just eats anything thrown at it. I didn't have to do anything to fit the Zees, they bolted right on there. The bike is old skool, but gives me awesome grins every time.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Just here to chime in on the brakes. Mission Control shut me down on a new bike for the herd, so built up a budget DH, a 2006 Big Hit. 
SLX brakes are fine. Run 'em with 203 rotors and metallic pads. 
I ended up with a 2004 Boxxer. Looks like the Marz is dirt simple to service. 
Nothing wrong with running those older DH bikes!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

for brakes merlincycles has the best prices. They have slx for $113. For used forks etc, I think pinkbike is very solid and I have had a lot of good transactions there.


----------

